# 2 Charakter schein nicht auf



## Mordor (11. Mai 2005)

Hab jetzt so gut wie überall nachgesehen, FAQ, im Forum und auf euerer Page, aber nichts passendes dazu gefunden, vielleicht hab ichs aber auch überlesen! ich habe 2 Charaktere auf Azshara und natürlich euren client laufen (noch mal ein lob an das Team), aber er zeigt mir im Herold immer nur meinen 1st erstellten Char an. Der zweite also Deaconfrost klappt nicht. Hab blasc schon deinstalliert, die neue saved..... angegeben usw., aber er schreibt mir den char nicht rein! Oder noch besser ist das überhaupt möglich? Bitte um Info und Hilfe danke!

mfg Mordor


----------



## Mordor (12. Mai 2005)

wow hier bekommt man ja antworten in massen unglaublich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (12. Mai 2005)

Tut mir leid das wir nicht immer in den ersten 24H Anworten, aber wir sind alle am arbeiten.

So nu zu deinem Problem, könntest du uns bitte deine savedvariables.lua und deine debug.txt schicken? Die debug.txt findest du im blasc Ordner, falls dort keine Vorhanden ist, starte BLASC im debug Modus und starte WoW, Logge ein und beende es wieder.

Das ganze dann an blasc@black-legion.info


----------



## Mordor (18. Mai 2005)

kk die mail is gerade rausgegangen!


----------



## steven (21. Mai 2005)

Haste dich mit deinem 2 char schon eingelogged! Funxt sonst nicht!


----------

